# Bacon Grease Gingersnaps!



## oddegan

My son moves into his dorm tomorrow and his mother asked him if he wanted any homemade goodies to take with him. He told her that he wanted "those bacon grease cookies". As she was making them I decided that they are just to good not to share and I know many folks on here are always looking for something new and different to try.

3/4 cups bacon grease - room temp.
1 cup sugar + 1/4 for rolling
1/4 cup molasses - not blackstrap
1 large egg
2 cups flour
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons baking soda
2 teaspoons ground ginger
1/2 teaspoons ground cloves
1/2 teaspoons cinnamon

Combine all your dry ingredients and all your wet then mix together till a smooth stiff dough forms. Chill in the fridge for a couple of hours.
Preheat oven to 350*
Line 2 cookie sheets with parchment paper.
Form a ball of dough an inch or so in diameter and roll in the remaining 1/4 cup sugar. Place on the cookie sheets about 2 inches apart.






Bake 10 to 12 minutes depending on how crispy or soft you like them.





Let them cool on the sheet for a few minutes then transfer to a cooling rack. We've even made a maple bacon cream cheese filling for these before and made sandwich cookies out of them. 





Enjoy!

Jared


----------



## chilerelleno

*Like!*
Oh My Gosh, Heck Yeah!
I'm a ginger snap fiend and these will get made this weekend.
Just called my wife and had her set aside the bacon grease jar for my use only.
*Like!*
Those look fantastic, that last pic makes me want to lick my screen.
Thanks for sharing the recipe.
*Like!*


----------



## SonnyE

Sounds like Deesert!


----------



## SonnyE

chilerelleno said:


> I'm a ginger snap fiend



I heard it was so without the Ginger Snap in there John.
"I'm a fiend."

Ducks... runs.... LMAO! :D


----------



## oddegan

Thanks for liking guys. Chili let me know how you like them. I've put a little cayenne in a few times before for added POW! Very good.


----------



## chilerelleno

I am a Ginger Fiend.


----------



## chilerelleno

oddegan said:


> Thanks for liking guys. Chili let me know how you like them. I've put a little cayenne in a few times before for added POW! Very good.


I'm thinking some some bits of candied ginger.


----------



## oddegan

Literally!


----------



## SonnyE

Well Damned if you ain't, Chili!

The man, the myth, the legend.

I think you done ate too much Ginger, my Friend.
You done turned your beard red.
Or it's on fire.... :eek:


----------



## daveomak

Thanks for the "All Time" favorite cookie recipe....


----------



## SmokinAl

First of all, those look delicious!
I bookmarked this thread, cause I will make these for sure.
Thank you for sharing the recipe.
And congrats cause I think this is the first dessert in a long time to make the carousel!
Al


----------



## oddegan

Thanks Al. I hope you like them.


----------



## chilerelleno

SmokinAl said:


> And congrats cause I think this is the first dessert in a long time to make the carousel!
> Al


OH SNAP!  Ginger Snaps!

Congrats.


----------



## 73saint

Wonderful looking ginger snaps!  I like mine crispy!


----------



## chilerelleno

Al'right, getting ready to do these.
I'm gonna try to do something similar to your sammie cookies, Maple Buttercream with Bacon.
And some with homemade Crystallized Ginger for that added ZING!

*Homemade Crystallized Ginger*


----------



## oddegan

Oh my!


----------



## one eyed jack

I don't even eat dessert's but your cookies look so good I'm going to have to try them.

Like!


----------



## ab canuck

Oh yeah!!!! I am a cookie monster when it comes to ginger snaps. And I make a great cheesecake that uses ginger snaps as the crust... Mmmmm Mmmmmm Thx. for posting the recipes as well. Going to have to try them... LIKE
 Congrats on the carousel ride...


----------



## SonnyE

chilerelleno said:


> Al'right, getting ready to do these.
> I'm gonna try to do something similar to your sammie cookies, Maple Buttercream with Bacon.
> And some with homemade Crystallized Ginger for that added ZING!
> 
> *Homemade Crystallized Ginger*



Now that right there is what turned your beard ginger.
Holy Moly!


----------



## chilerelleno

SonnyE said:


> Now that right there is what turned your beard ginger.
> Holy Moly!


LoL... Those are so good.
None of those are bigger than a nickel, but some are twice as thick.
The recipe will be in my Why'd the Chicken Cross the Road? thread once it's completed.


----------



## txflyguy

Like my flight surgeon said...”Quadruple bypass special!”

But, I’m going to make these anyway!


----------



## GATOR240

I was never big on sweets or dessert, but I definitely need to make some of these.


----------



## oddegan

Thanks guys! These don't last long in my house.


----------



## bertjo44

chilerelleno said:


> I'm thinking some some bits of candied ginger.


Maybe some candied bacon bits too.


----------



## chilerelleno

bertjo44 said:


> Maybe some candied bacon bits too.


I don't know, most everyone thought the bacon was too much going on and/or distracting.
The Maple creme was like a lock and key, it just went together.
As for the candied ginger, well what can one say, Ginger Snaps with a chewy ginger nirvana center.


----------



## txflyguy

I’m getting ready to schedule my 6 month flight physical. Better not mention anything about bacon grease and cookies to the FAA Flight Surgeon...


----------



## MeatSkull

Looks great but my doc would have a heart attack........


----------



## humdinger

Excellent recipe Jared! Thanks for sharing.
I've got a mason jar in my fridge that is full of bacon grease and now I know what to do with it!

If I take them to the Michigan SMF gathering in Fowlerville this weekend, I'll be sure to give you full credit. :-)


----------



## oddegan

LOL! Thanks Humdinger. I wanted to come down there this weekend and make a day trip out of it but SWMBO has informed me that I will be attending a baby shower instead. Yay me! (Hangs head in disappointment and shame)


----------



## humdinger

LOL "SWMBO"! 
I had to google that one! yeah I hear ya. It's a scary new trend these days....men getting dragged to baby/wedding showers!

Good luck. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## chilerelleno

oddegan

You know you're going to have to leave it at home that day.



 humdinger

This recipe rocks some really nice ginger snaps, I'm on my second batch.
And you can cook'em soft or crunchy.
I've been adding homemade candied ginger to them.


----------

